# Tummy issues AGAIN



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

so here we are again, my little Vito has a tummy ache. I had switched food which gave him bad gas and a trip to the emergency vet, a week later it was worse and he was yelping in pain every few minutes, another vet visit. Had been feeding him chicken and rice for the past few weeks and he had no problems. Slowly started adding food back its only been 3 days he has been back on all dog food and tonight he yelped loudly again and was very clingy..He just seems tired I wouldn't say lethargic (yet) I did make him more chicken and rice and a spoonful of yogurt, he seems to be sleeping comfortably now. He hasn't thrown up or had the runs, although I haven't seen him poop yet hopefully soon to help me make a determination. Do you think it could be a food allergy? should I try grain free. Hoping it is not pancreatitis, has anyone had any experience with that? my poor boy I feel helpless


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

What does he currently eat? How much per meal? How many meals per day? How much does he weigh?

What has the vet said?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

He was originally eating Nutro Ultra and then I switched to Merrick, the Emergency room vet did an xray and it showed all gas. The 2 vet whom I really didn't like didn't have much...The vet I use for shots and check ups is an old farm style guy, what I really need is my old vet back, he sold the practice and moved to the other side of the states. The 2nd vet was all over the place all she was concerned with was his shots which were all up to date, I'm just at a loss, so hard to find someone that you like and trust, this woman wanted to push all kind of unnecessary tests and stuff totaling over $600, which I may have considered if she could have told me what they were for or if he hadn't just had an xray that showed nothing but gas, all she did was give him an antibiotic because he had a fever which was most likely from the pain he was in...I'm just so confused


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

It could be several things. I would first try a higher quality food, like Fromm or Acana grain free. Maybe he has a grain allergy? Or the food doesn't agree with him? Transition very very slow. 

I would try several smaller meals. If you normally feed him 2x a day, try splitting his daily food into 3 meals a day. And try to get him to eat as slow as possible. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I tried fromm he liked it and mia liked it enzo wasn't happy ... that's the problem with Multi dog household. The usually have free reign of food during the day and he isn't a big eater he waits till I mix wet in for dinner. Would regular rice bother him if it is a grain allergy?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

cpaoline said:


> I tried fromm he liked it and mia liked it enzo wasn't happy ... that's the problem with Multi dog household. The usually have free reign of food during the day and he isn't a big eater he waits till I mix wet in for dinner. Would regular rice bother him if it is a grain allergy?


Not necessarily. He could be allergic to other grains, but not rice. I agree with trying a higher quality food. I know it's difficult with multiple dogs. I have to buy two separate foods for Ocean and Venus. I would try either grain free or a limited ingredient food to try and pinpoint what is causing his gas and pain.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

cpaoline said:


> I tried fromm he liked it and mia liked it enzo wasn't happy ... that's the problem with Multi dog household. The usually have free reign of food during the day and he isn't a big eater he waits till I mix wet in for dinner. Would regular rice bother him if it is a grain allergy?


I don't know. What did the vet say he thought the gas was from?

I'm no help with picky eaters. The rule in my house is if he doesn't want what I give, he doesn't eat. After a meal or two, he eats what I give. Sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Vet wasn't really sure assumed it was the Merrick since he had started with gas right after switching and I did transition slow


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

cpaoline said:


> Vet wasn't really sure assumed it was the Merrick since he had started with gas right after switching and I did transition slow


I would definitely change the food then. It sounds like Merrick doesn't agree with him. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I did I put him back on the original food which was the nutro and now having problems with that I'm thinking maybe he developed an allergy ...


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

So sorry. I would go for a grain free kibble (fromm, acana, now) and slowly slowly transition him. I would go for at least a week switching to the new food, possibly 10 days to 2 weeks. If he has an episode, don't go back to his original food, just back off the new for a day or two. 

I actually will lay my dog on its back, on my lap, and knead the tummy gently to get the gas moving. They don't try to get away, or growl, so I figure they know I'm trying to help. It works much of the time. 

A doctor once told me you can burn, cut or do anything else to the gut EXCEPT stretch it . That is why it is so painful when they get gas.?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree with everyone else and I would try a high quality grain free kibble. You might just have to feed two different foods if your one dog won't eat the high quality food. I have no advice other than feed two different foods because the rule in our house is I put Jaxx's food down and if he doesn't eat it in 15 minutes I take it away and he gets nothing until the next feeding time. Jaxx learned really fast to eat what he was given and not try to be picky. He did go a couple meals at first which made me feel bad but now I am glad I did it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice I will try it!


----------

